# So... did you get your blow-job on Father's Day?



## Methuselah

Father's Day is less than a week away, and so, it begs the question (or, perhaps, you are the one begging?) ...... did you get your blow-job for Father's Day?


----------



## Noble1

Hope I don't jinx it by posting but I have my fingers crossed....


----------



## unbelievable

You bet! Angelina Jolie and Jennifer Anniston tag-teamed me and then Santa whisked me off on his sleigh for a summer visit to the North Pole. Amazingly enough, Santa doesn't use reindeer, but a team of unicorns.


----------



## verifax

It's really sad -and rather pathetic- if you have to wait until Fathers day to beg for a BJ.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Hold on this isn't just another BJ holiday. Fathers day is an apologist holiday to make up for spoiling women on Christmas, Valentines, St Patrick's, April Fools, Easter, Memorial Day and Mothers day. This is how it works on those other holidays but especially on Mothers day it is Traditional for the man to cook a meal to give Mom a "day off", Then on Apologist day (fathers day) Dad Get's to cook a meal outside, to make it even. Of course Men do not complain about this as long as no one gives us a tacky tie.
MN


----------



## arbitrator

* Well, not that I'm really expecting one as such, and it ain't exactly Father's Day yet! But there is really none in the works here unless lightning somehow unexpectedly strikes; as my RSXW is now supposedly busy giving them to her brand new hubby somewhere off on their two-week Hawaiian honeymoon!

But then again, maybe the good ol' 
post-nuptial "well of whoopee" is starting to dry up for him now, as it did for me! *


----------



## Fozzy

Ehhmmm.......isn't Fathers Day the day for your kids to say thanks? Isn't angling for a BJ on Fathers Day.....I dunno......weird?


----------



## arbitrator

Fozzy said:


> Ehhmmm.......isn't Fathers Day the day for your kids to say thanks? Isn't angling for a BJ on Fathers Day.....I dunno......weird?


* Only after the Father's Day festivities are over with as far as the kids go, and they have all split ~ and it's time to curl up quite alone with the one you love!

Then I'd greatly say that the prospectus is that "the sky's the limit!"*


----------



## daysgoneby

One would think that after being together for 32 years she would have figured out how to give a BJ, So for me I'd rather not.:crying:


----------



## Kitt

Pathetic and idiotic thread! This is about children.


----------



## Kitt

Mr. Nail said:


> Hold on this isn't just another BJ holiday. Fathers day is an apologist holiday to make up for spoiling women on Christmas, Valentines, St Patrick's, April Fools, Easter, Memorial Day and Mothers day. This is how it works on those other holidays but especially on Mothers day it is Traditional for the man to cook a meal to give Mom a "day off", Then on Apologist day (fathers day) Dad Get's to cook a meal outside, to make it even. Of course Men do not complain about this as long as no one gives us a tacky tie.
> MN


This is about children, not your ****! I hope you aren't a father! Did you ever think they have to have days because you have the entire year? I'm not a mom and I know this...why don't you?


----------



## Kitt

daysgoneby said:


> One would think that after being together for 32 years she would have figured out how to give a BJ, So for me I'd rather not.:crying:


Father's Day is about children pervert! I hope you get divorced soon. You are a ****er!


----------



## Kitt

Methuselah said:


> Father's Day is less than a week away, and so, it begs the question (or, perhaps, you are the one begging?) ...... did you get your blow-job for Father's Day?


Really? So this isn't about kids? Really Perverted! I can't believe this is here and I hope none of you get any sex at all if you think this is about your tiny penis.


----------



## Kitt

This makes me angry and I'm not a mother. Any woman who gives a man a bj for being a father is a slave and needs help! Father's Day is about children! Not a penis! Bizarre as anything I've ever seen! 
Therapy!


----------



## imperfectworld

Fathers' Day is about children???


----------



## soccermom2three

Dude you are obsessed with holidays and bjs.


----------



## DayOne

I'm with the "WTF" comments on this one. Neither of my kids will be around this Sunday, but I still won't be telling waw she needs to blow me just for being a Dad. 

That's a little fked up to try and make it a 'thing', OP.


----------



## Horizon

Yippee ! I'm getting a BJ on Fday !!?....where do I show up for that one?


----------



## imperfectworld

Unfortunately I can relate to the OP. I had long since given up on this sort of thing but out of the blue one Father's Day she gave me a good half a minute worth. Her idea. So now I have to admit I do get some hopes up.


----------



## EllisRedding

More importantly, why it is called a blow job? Unless my wife is doing it wrong I don't think there is any blowing, I mean, I am not a balloon lol


----------



## arbitrator

EllisRedding said:


> More importantly, why it is called a blow job? Unless my wife is doing it wrong I don't think there is any blowing, I mean, I am not a balloon lol


* Ellis: I think that term "blow job" does not require the giver "to blow!"

I think that the "blow" part is strictly representative of the recipient being forced "to blow" upon successful orgasmic completion of the act!*


----------



## Married but Happy

You're right, Kitt. Fatherhood isn't about blows jobs! It requires intercourse. 0

Mother's day is about the children and husband/father appreciating the mother in ways she enjoys, appropriate to each.

Father's day is about the children and wife/mother appreciating the father in ways he enjoys, appropriate to each.

Men and women may appreciate very different things.


----------



## samyeagar

I'll never forget the first mother's day with my wife. We had a nice day spending time with the kids, family...at the end of the day, she took a nice hot bubble bath, followed by a nice long hot oil massage but she finally said...That was all so nice, but it's Mother's Day, and I really want you to nail me. So...where does she fall into the realm of disgust?


----------



## *LittleDeer*

I always find these threads strange, and wouldn't want to be in anything other than an exciting fulfilling mutually satisfying sexual relationship. This thread and ideas around this weird me out.


----------



## Wolf1974

Hmm hadn't crossed my mind that a BJ was needed for Father's Day. so long as it doesn't have to come from my x wife who is the actual mother of my kids then I'm down with it. I mean it's Sunday right? So I'll let the GF know we will have oral appreciation day after dinner


----------



## EllisRedding

arbitrator said:


> * Ellis: I think that term "blow job" does not require the giver "to blow!"
> 
> I think that the "blow" part is strictly representative of the recipient being forced "to blow" upon successful orgasmic completion of the act!*


But then what does that mean for the term "Hand Job", should I turn into a hand after I orgasm?


----------



## Amplexor

*LittleDeer* said:


> I always find these threads strange, and wouldn't want to be in anything other than an exciting fulfilling mutually satisfying sexual relationship. This thread and ideas around this weird me out.


Unfortunately many here don't have anything resembling a "mutually satisfying sexual relationship". Intimacy in many marriages dwindles to nothing, or some kind of reward/bartering arrangement. Men in particular have this mind-set, sex is doled out by the gatekeeper. They feel they have to provide a "reason" to receive sex. This thread serves as a perfect example. "Holiday" sex is just another form. And yes there are many women in the same boat of a sexless marriage. They tend to look at the problem differently and from a deeper level than us. 

In 2007, my wife's response to my sexual advance on father's day morning was "The thought of you touching me like that repulses me." Talk about a ****ed up father's day and relationship. 

To answer the poll question, yes, I will probably get a BJ sometime over the weekend. Not because I expect it, feel I am owed anything or because I "did good" in her eyes! The marriage now has a "mutually satisfying sexual relationship" because we both work to meet each other's needs in the marriage in and out of the bedroom.


----------



## Yeswecan

I receive so many that I afford the day off on Father's Day to my W. She cooks me a steak instead.:grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding

My wife and I think Mothers/Fathers day is overrated. You waste time having to run around and get family members cards, making plans on what to do, etc... end up spending the day not actually doing what you want to do. You shouldn't require a day to show appreciation to someone...


----------



## Kolors

Freshly married, I'd put the safe bet on the blow job.


----------



## Yeswecan

EllisRedding said:


> My wife and I think Mothers/Fathers day is overrated. You waste time having to run around and get family members cards, making plans on what to do, etc... end up spending the day not actually doing what you want to do. You shouldn't require a day to show appreciation to someone...


I agree. However, on mom's day my W only asked she does not cook any meals. Easy enough.


----------



## Fozzy

I celebrated Fathers Day last night. Took my kids to Jurassic World. Did that on a Tuesday because I know Sunday's festivities will be going along with whatever my wife and kids THINK I should get for Fathers Day lol.

I just wanted to see Jurassic World.


----------



## arbitrator

EllisRedding said:


> arbitrator said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Ellis: I think that term "blow job" does not require the giver "to blow!"
> 
> I think that the "blow" part is strictly representative of the recipient being forced "to blow" upon successful orgasmic completion of the act!*
> 
> 
> 
> But then what does that mean for the term "Hand Job", should I turn into a hand after I orgasm?
Click to expand...

* Only if after receiving "a blowjob" that you turn into a "blowfly!"*


----------



## melw74

Fozzy said:


> Ehhmmm.......isn't Fathers Day the day for your kids to say thanks? Isn't angling for a BJ on Fathers Day.....I dunno......weird?


I was thinking this. Why would i feel the need to give my hubby a blow job on this day when my children are the ones who are supposed to making it special for him..... Its not hubby day, I think we have valentines for that lol. Anyway my husband does not have to have a special day to get a b.j if he wants one all he has to do is ask:grin2:


----------



## Lila

soccermom2three said:


> Dude you are obsessed with holidays and bjs.


:iagree: 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...you-get-your-blow-job-steak-blow-job-day.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/250385-so-did-you-get-your-blow-job-valentines-day.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/239881-so-did-you-get-your-blow-job-christmas.html

The next one will be

"So......Did you get your blow job on Independence Day?" :crazy:


----------



## Thundarr

I think this topic should be light humor but reading the comments I can see it triggers some resentments and outrage. I don't understand exactly why. Maybe it comes across as entitlement to a BJ day or something.


----------



## arbitrator

Lila said:


> soccermom2three said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you are obsessed with holidays and bjs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...you-get-your-blow-job-steak-blow-job-day.html
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/250385-so-did-you-get-your-blow-job-valentines-day.html
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/239881-so-did-you-get-your-blow-job-christmas.html
> 
> The next one will be
> 
> "So......Did you get your blow job on Independence Day?"
Click to expand...

* I'm literally surprised that a post to that effect wasn't created for "Flag Day!"*


----------



## melw74

Lila said:


> :iagree:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...you-get-your-blow-job-steak-blow-job-day.html
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/250385-so-did-you-get-your-blow-job-valentines-day.html
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/239881-so-did-you-get-your-blow-job-christmas.html
> 
> The next one will be
> 
> "So......Did you get your blow job on Independence Day?" :crazy:


Blow job Barmy:smile2:


----------



## Vulcan2013

Lila said:


> :iagree:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...you-get-your-blow-job-steak-blow-job-day.html
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/250385-so-did-you-get-your-blow-job-valentines-day.html
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/239881-so-did-you-get-your-blow-job-christmas.html
> 
> The next one will be
> 
> "So......Did you get your blow job on Independence Day?" :crazy:


Arbor Day, Groundhog Day. 

Dude, you should be Catholic, nearly half the year is holidays. "It's St. Stwithens Day..."


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
I think that for people in a healthy sexual relationship, this is a light hearted concept - an amusing excuse for a wife to give her husband a sexual treat - one that will be reciprocated. 

In an unhealthy sexual relationship this can be a depressing reminder of a lack of fun sexual intimacy, or of unwanted pressure to perform hated sexual acts. 





Thundarr said:


> I think this topic should be light humor but reading the comments I can see it triggers some resentments and outrage. I don't understand exactly why. Maybe it comes across as entitlement to a BJ day or something.


----------



## ConanHub

I think these threads are funny and sad. 

I like to make jokes about sex so I Post but several men aren't getting any so it is joking with frustration.

I actually want an Xbox 1 for fathers day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

Kitt said:


> your tiny penis.


Hey! You peaked! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayOne

ConanHub said:


> Hey! You peaked!


Interesting typo....


----------



## LonelyinLove

I hope I get the chance to offer one. Here lately, he seems more interested in his Harley than anything in the bedroom.


----------



## LivingAndLearning

Fozzy said:


> Ehhmmm.......isn't Fathers Day the day for your kids to say thanks? Isn't angling for a BJ on Fathers Day.....I dunno......weird?


It is but surely there's nothing wrong with your SO thanking you for being a good father to her children.


----------



## ConanHub

LonelyinLove said:


> I hope I get the chance to offer one. Here lately, he seems more interested in his Harley than anything in the bedroom.


Ouch! Sorry to hear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

LivingAndLearning said:


> It is but surely there's nothing wrong with your SO thanking you for being a good father to her children.


Or for sure! Freely offered, I'd snap that opportunity up in a heartbeat. I just don't equate the holiday with the act in my mind as easily as I might with say Valentines Day.


----------



## Thundarr

Bugged said:


> This must be an obsession...did you know that if you learn yoga you can do it yourself?


:nono: it's not true lol. 

I'm a little more flexible which means I can actually touch my toes but just barely. And I wobble and tumble in about every balance pose.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Some times when I get slapped around on a post I go to the head woman in my life and Get a second opinion. We laughed a bit about every Holiday needing a Blow Job Poll. To my surprise she compared it to the rash of diamond ads you get every holiday. In the end we determined that since I didn't buy her a diamond for Flag Day, there will be no BJ for Fathers Day.


----------



## ericthesane

Agree with most posters... this is about the kids, and their relationship with their father.

What I hope for is that they suggest that they (D 15, S 12), spend the day with me on the beach, or in a natural preserve, perhaps doing some kayaking or snorkeling or somesuch.. simply spending time that is a bit out of the everyday, and that they will suggest something that they like, that they know I also enjoy.

As to a BJ:

In a good marriage, it happens independent of any particular day; it is given freely and because it is enjoyed by both.
In a bad marriage: it will not happen, independent of what day it is....

Since my marriage is of the latter type, the day does not matter.


----------



## Lordhavok

wow, what a bunch of prudes


----------



## staarz21

My H got two books : 


How to Traumatize Your Children: 7 Proven Methods to Help You Screw Up Your Kids Deliberately and with Skill: Knock Knock, Bradley R. Hughes: 9781601063090: Amazon.com: Books

and 


Toddlers Are A**holes: It's Not Your Fault: Bunmi Laditan: 9780761185642: Amazon.com: Books

I also got him a stupidly expensive motorcycle helmet that he said he just had to have.....

He will probably also get a BJ, but it won't be a stand alone act. I like getting mine too!!! After all...I am a good wife :laugh:

p.s. We don't traumatize our children (much). However, these books are absolutely hilarious and we look on the lighter side of things.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Then there would be no fathers' day.


----------



## Yeswecan

Bugged said:


> This must be an obsession...did you know that if you learn yoga you can do it yourself?


Well sheesh...I will need to really bend as I'm 3 inches full crank. That is a lot yoga. :surprise:


----------



## melw74

Runs like Dog said:


> Then there would be no fathers' day.


Fathers day is everyday in my house:wink2:...... Sigh i am such a god wife:grin2:


----------



## hookares

It took me twenty years to find out why I never qualified for one.


----------



## Mr. Nail

melw74 said:


> i am such a god wife:grin2:


Freudian slip of the day?


----------



## imperfectworld

hookares said:


> It took me twenty years to find out why I never qualified for one.



I'm 14 years in, pray tell..,


----------



## EllisRedding

Kind of related. My wife was telling me today (I had not mentioned anything to her about this thread) how she got into a debate online. A group of women were saying about how father's day is not important, they don't need to show any appreciation to them, that is just the kids job. My wife argued that line of thinking was bs, father's day is also a chance for her to show appreciation for me being a father to her kids. Regardless, and I am in no way saying all women think like this, but it is amazing how for mother's day some feel like they need to be treated like a queen by everyone. Husband's are expected to buy them gifts, etc... Yet for father's day, we are just a bunch of bums ...


----------



## Thundarr

EllisRedding said:


> Kind of related. My wife was telling me today (I had not mentioned anything to her about this thread) how she got into a debate online. A group of women were saying about how father's day is not important, they don't need to show any appreciation to them, that is just the kids job. My wife argued that line of thinking was bs, father's day is also a chance for her to show appreciation for me being a father to her kids. Regardless, and I am in no way saying all women think like this, but *it is amazing how for mother's day some feel like they need to be treated like a queen by everyone. Husband's are expected to buy them gifts, etc... Yet for father's day, we are just a bunch of bums ...*


Heh. I hope there most men and women treat both the same. It's easy to remember person A's viewpoint on mother's day and apply it to person B's comment about father's day. My wife and I are like you and your wife. We like to show appreciation to each other on those days.


----------



## EllisRedding

https://powerofmoms.com/thank-you-dad/

Here is the article that supposedly drew negative reaction from some women, the excuse being "He's not my father "

Side note, I mentioned this thread to my wife and she got a laugh out of it, agreed that a bj would be a good father's day present (I get them frequently so never been an issue or something expected for certain days).


----------



## Holland

And there are men that also think that Mothers Day is not about their wife but their mother. Trust me I was married to a guy like that and even though I got gifts from the kids for him, cooked a nice dinner etc for FD he did not (at the start) do this for me. So it is not a gender issue. I have also heard the same from other women.

Me? Well any chance to give gifts and celebrate is a good enough reason. I still make sure the kids have FD gifts for their dad (my ex) and he does the same for Mothers Day, shame he didn't do it earlier.

As for BJ's well they are pretty common here anyway so Mr H does not have to wait for a particular day.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Mr. Nail said:


> Some times when I get slapped around on a post I go to the head woman in my life and Get a second opinion. We laughed a bit about every Holiday needing a Blow Job Poll. To my surprise she compared it to the rash of diamond ads you get every holiday. In the end we determined that since I didn't buy her a diamond for Flag Day, there will be no BJ for Fathers Day.



I bought her a diamond for Mother's Day.....


----------



## Mr. Nail

BJ's are kind of rare around here. They really are not our favorite way of expressing love. So we usually substitute "sexual favor of your choice" when we think along those lines. I believe Mrs. Nail understands my ethical stand on the diamond market. I bought Oregon sun stones for Mothers Day. I've been looking at Montana Sapphires, but she keeps saying she really has no place to wear one.


----------



## melw74

Mr. Nail said:


> Freudian slip of the day?


LOL yes i meant GOOD. to him tho i am his god of course!!!:grin2:


----------



## lucy999

Holland said:


> I still make sure the kids have FD gifts for their dad (my ex) and he does the same for Mothers Day, shame he didn't do it earlier.


This is a great example of exceptional co-parenting. I think that's great, Holland. :smile2:


----------



## Noble1

Well, the day is not over yet but fell for the same hot/cold argument over a insignificant issue and fell off my frame and now a huge Arctic front has moved in starting yesterday.

Chances are my vote will be a NO.


----------



## life_huppens

Kids got me a breakfast it was good.
Since my wife is overseas now, my expectations are low. Today, I did not even get a virtual (Face Time)...nothing. Just like any other days / month. Well I did not expect anything, therefore it is not a surprise. 
I got scolded for asking stupid question (according to her) that was revolved about official documentation. Been told that she is constantly tired. And me are too lazy, I do not know why she even say that, I did not ask her to do anything, just went over documents that we need. Keep in mind I still have 50 hours a week fulltime job, 2 preteen daughters in school, have to close sale on our house next week. During that time I did all documentation including home inspection, sales paperwork, etc, go back and forth with a lawyer. In essence I am in charge of wining our life in this country down. I do have a help in a form of baby sitter, but common... lazy? 
It just keep reinforcing my long term plan on what to do with our marriage.
I hope you guys got better than this


----------



## 2&out

Whelp... everyone will *love* this. My kids are gone today - one on vacation with generous freinds, and one working. Both acknowleged F day. I'm totally good. One kid told Ex they would be gone. Hardly ever see or talk to her myself. She called to say she had something to give me. Fine - see ya about noon. Thanks for being such a great dad to our kids... stand over here... and drops to her knees. Ahhhh


----------



## Blondilocks

2&out said:


> Whelp... everyone will *love* this. My kids are gone today - one on vacation with generous freinds, and one working. Both acknowleged F day. I'm totally good. One kid told Ex they would be gone. Hardly ever see or talk to her myself. She called to say she had something to give me. Fine - see ya about noon. Thanks for being such a great dad to our kids... stand over here... and drops to her knees. Ahhhh


This is Father's Day - not April Fools.


----------



## Blondilocks

Mr. Nail said:


> BJ's are kind of rare around here. They really are not our favorite way of expressing love. So we usually substitute "sexual favor of your choice" when we think along those lines. I believe Mrs. Nail understands my ethical stand on the diamond market. I bought Oregon sun stones for Mothers Day. I've been looking at Montana Sapphires, but she keeps saying she really has no place to wear one.


Mrs. Nail can wear a gem any where she chooses. The hair salon; the grocery store; shopping; working; barbeque; movie; BED! Buy her those play pretties and tell her that her beauty enhances them.


----------



## morituri

On mother's day, my youngest daughter (a mother herself) was with her husband spending the day with her in-laws. I sent her a text wishing her a happy mother's day. I received a reply from her "Thanks dad. Happy mother's day to you too. Since mom died you've been both father and mother to us three." needless to say I smiled and choked up with gratitude. :grin2:


----------



## Blondilocks

Amplexor: "In 2007, my wife's response to my sexual advance on father's day morning was "The thought of you touching me like that repulses me." Talk about a ****ed up father's day and relationship"

Was this some sort of alternate Madonna/wh*re complex? You being a father, she could not see you in that way?


----------



## ocotillo

Lila said:


> It's funny the first time but it gets old pretty fast.


Sadly, in more ways than one...


----------



## LonelyinLove

Kitt said:


> Really? So this isn't about kids? Really Perverted! I can't believe this is here and I hope none of you get any sex at all if you think this is about your tiny penis.


If it wasn't for the penis I would'nt be a mom, and said kids would'nt exist.

You argument is invalid.


----------



## Thundarr

Father's day was a good day. I hope many other men/women/daughters/sons/wifes/husbands/fathers/mothers/etc agree.


----------



## moco82

Lila said:


> Father's Day should not be about whether or not a man gets his BJ, it should be about acknowledging the great fathers out there who take responsibility for raising their kids.


And the best way to acknowledge them is... [drum roll]...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Well I was getting ready to give my husband one hrs ago... but he wanted to go have a BEER with our oldest son downstairs.. (he's home for a couple weeks)......I went & sat with them...had a great conversation going -about his last job... some of his adventures..lots of laughs... it was all good.


----------



## Noble1

Hey SA, sounds like a good story overall and I'm glad it worked out for the both of you. I wish I could post a good ending tonight but...



Apparently my wife did not like the tone in which I answered a basic question/comment and she's sleeping now so I'm about to confirm my No vote.

Weird how one week everything is great and the next week rolls in and the end of the world is near.


----------



## thenub

1:00am Father's Day, bj, 69, piv and anal. 11:00pm bent her over the couch for a quickie.


----------



## thefam

Father's Day in about kids??? Really??? Then why isn't it called Children's Day? 

Mother's Day is all about Mother's being pampered in ways we like to be pampered. Why shouldn't Father's get the same deal? For me it's teaching our toddler to acknowledge Dad first thing in the day, spending time with my H Dad and my Dad sometime during the day and then the nighttime is all his. This has worked for his first two years of fatherhood. But two things will always happen: I will show appreciation for my Dad and my H will get what he wants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayOne

FWIW, no.


----------



## thefam

DayOne said:


> FWIW, no.


D1 miss you and the gang. How are things?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Noble1 said:


> Hey SA, sounds like a good story overall and I'm glad it worked out for the both of you. I wish I could post a good ending tonight but...
> 
> Apparently my wife did not like the tone in which I answered a basic question/comment and she's sleeping now so I'm about to confirm my No vote.
> 
> Weird how one week everything is great and the next week rolls in and the end of the world is near.


I actually forgot all about Fathers Day this year -although I did sent my Father a card days ago...husband is on vacation & things slip.. this is what is really BAD...none of the kids (all 6 of them) remembered either







... until we went to Church & they started talking about Fathers Day ... the thing with my husband is like this.. he really doesn't think anything of it...his feelings are .. it's a privilege to have our family...really I am the same way... If they give us something.. it's very sweet... but we never expect it.... Daughter always makes a home made card, I know she felt bad yesterday cause she didn't get to it.. 

Truth is...he's spoiled with my "going down" ... he's got nothing to complain about here.. if it was 5 yrs ago, I probably would have hog tied him to the bed so I could give him a BJ.. I would have said the beer had to wait.. ha ha .. we have this am ! 

It's probably a blessing my sex drive took a dive.. I was a little too much back then!


----------



## EllisRedding

Blondilocks said:


> This is Father's Day - not April Fools.


Lol, your response along with the topic of this thread, I felt this appropriate


----------



## lucy999

EllisRedding said:


> Lol, your response along with the topic of this thread, I felt this appropriate


HAHAHAHAHAHAAA! Oh I'm laugh-crying. That's hysterical.


----------



## imperfectworld

That meme...is actually what I got. Our anniversary is coming up in September, but see the rest of you at the next bj thread.


----------



## Amplexor

Blondilocks said:


> Was this some sort of alternate Madonna/wh*re complex? You being a father, she could not see you in that way?


Nope, she was neck deep in an EA


----------



## samyeagar

Lila said:


> [start sarcasm] Then I feel very sorry for all of the AWESOME dads out there that, for whatever reason, didn't get "the best" acknowledgement and instead had to settle for their kids' loving appreciation. [end sarcasm]


Because awesome dads and husbands certainly don't deserve both...it might make them feel too good and too appreciated or something...


----------



## Blondilocks

Amplexor said:


> Nope, she was neck deep in an EA


Oh. So sorry. That must have cut to the quick.


----------



## samyeagar

Lila said:


> No, because there are plenty of awesome dads out there that don't have the luxury of a loving partner. Does it make them any less awesome as a father because they didn't receive a BJ to celebrate the fact? *In my opinion, no*.


I agree. It doesn't. I'm not sure anyone here has suggested that not receiving what they really want for Father's Day, in this case, a BJ, takes away from their awesomeness, but it does emphasize the lack of a loving partner.

Suppose rather than a BJ, he really wanted a new set of golf clubs...would that be equally distasteful to some people?


----------



## RandomDude

BJs are so overrated


----------



## ConanHub

Didn't get a BJ. Didn't ask. Got a funky new sex position. Didn't ask for that either. She came up with it.

I was happy with beer, pizza and wings.

The new position was just the frosting on an already great cake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding

ConanHub said:


> Didn't get a BJ. Didn't ask. Got a funky new sex position. Didn't ask for that either. She came up with it.
> 
> I was happy with beer, pizza and wings.
> 
> The new position was just the frosting on an already great cake.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So the new position involved beer, pizza, and wings ??? :grin2:

My wife and I had fun last night (bj, etc...), not b/c it was father's day but b/c we got the kids to bed at a normal time and wanted to have some fun (the previous few days we had to pass on b/c timing was difficult with the kids).


----------



## ConanHub

EllisRedding said:


> So the new position involved beer, pizza, and wings ??? :grin2:
> 
> My wife and I had fun last night (bj, etc...), not b/c it was father's day but b/c we got the kids to bed at a normal time and wanted to have some fun (the previous few days we had to pass on b/c timing was difficult with the kids).


LOL! Spicy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Satya

He did if you count that it was technically 3AM on Father's day.


----------



## karole

My husband didn't get a BJ, but I got a fantastic pounding!!


----------



## GTdad

Satya said:


> He did if you count that it was technically 3AM on Father's day.


I'm counting 1:00 a.m., so, yeah.


----------



## Constable Odo

I get a real chuckle out of the double-standard in this thread.

Father's day is supposed to be about kids showing their dad how much he is appreciated. Thus it is somehow "obscene" he should receive a BJ from his loving spouse to show him how much she appreciates him as the father of her children.


Yet, if a man doesn't get his wife a gift or some type of acknowledgement what a great mother she is for his children on Mother's Day, the 9th circle of Hell becomes unveiled.

The only reason Dante didn't mention it (failing to acknowledge mother's day) was Hallmark didn't exist to fabricate Mother's Day, in the 14th century when Dante wrote Inferno.


----------



## thefam

Bugged said:


> Maybe I don't get it right but ...Are you saying partners that don't give bjs are not loving?
> :crying:


I don't think that's true. I love my husband SO much always have but it took me almost 8 years to give him one. I guess the bottom line reason was him being my first with everything that it took a while for my inner kink to come out. He never asked for one either. It was actually the ladies of TAM that made it sound so hot that caused me to want to do it. I was a loving spouse before and after bjs came into the picture. 

So I don't think not wanting to give one means a spouse is not loving. But shhh don't tell the men this but it's just as awesome to give one as it seems like it is for them to get one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar

Bugged said:


> Maybe I don't get it right but ...Are you saying partners that don't give bjs are not loving?
> :crying:


Not necessarily. What I am suggesting is that if he is a good husband and father and really wants something for Father's Day, a loving partner should have a very good reason to deny that.

Demanding asshats aside, there are a lot of men who quietly accept infrequent to absent bj's, despite a desire for them. They keep it to themselves out of consideration for their wives.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
BJs probably need their own thread - and they have probably had them in the past.

For some men they are a really big deal, something that is very important to them. If a woman is married to such a man, and if he is good to her in and out of bed, and if she loves him, then I think she should make every effort to give him this "gift". The effort required compared to the happiness it generates makes it seem like something that should be done.

For this to be true, he needs to be good to her, and she needs to love him. 

So I'll risk creating a firestorm here and say that yes if you turn down a good partner, then maybe you are not loving. If there is some special problem - say a history of sexual abuse, etc, then thats different.

Again, to be clear, this is assuming that he is good to you in and out of bed in all ways that he can. 




Bugged said:


> Maybe I don't get it right but ...Are you saying partners that don't give bjs are not loving?
> :crying:


----------



## Vorlon

samyeagar said:


> Demanding asshats aside, there are a lot of men who quietly accept infrequent to absent bj's, despite a desire for them. They keep it to themselves out of consideration for their wives.


Very True! I am very oral. My wife will do it if I ask or am clearly indicating that's what I want. She knows I like them. But she has told me she doesn't enjoy it and only does it because she loves me. 

She actually told me that most women don't like doing that. I remember looking at her and thinking how sad that is and maybe your not talking to very many women (She is extremely private on these matters) because all the women I went out with before her seemed to enjoy it a lot. One of my Exe's used to become very exited about it before and during. 

Maybe I'm wrong and women don't enjoy it but that's life. So because I know she doesn't like doing it I don't ask her too. It can be years in between times she takes me to completion that way because when it is done its done primarily as foreplay.


----------



## imperfectworld

I'd be willing to clean a gas station restroom if it gave my spouse the kind of pleasure a bj would give me. I guess it is about as disgusting to her.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Vorlon said:


> Very True! I am very oral. My wife will do it if I ask or am clearly indicating that's what I want. She knows I like them. But she has told me she doesn't enjoy it and only does it because she loves me.
> 
> She actually told me that most women don't like doing that. I remember looking at her and thinking how sad that is and maybe your not talking to very many women (She is extremely private on these matters) because all the women I went out with before her seemed to enjoy it a lot. One of my Exe's used to become very exited about it before and during.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong and women don't enjoy it but that's life. So because I know she doesn't like doing it I don't ask her too. It can be years in between times she takes me to completion that way because when it is done its done primarily as foreplay.


My wife says the same thing. She's given me one BJ, and that was very early on in our relationship. She thinks they're gross. Like you, have an ex that would do it without any prompting, and she was very enthusiastic about it (she loved giving road BJ's). I don't ask for one for the same reason - if she doesn't want to do it, then I'm not going to force her to do so. If she wants to give me one, I'm certainly willing, but not holding my breath.


----------



## Mr. Nail

I'm glad it's a whole year untill next Fathers Day. 
I just wasn't ready for that.
MN


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
"Dislike" is a word that covers a whole range of meanings. It can me "I find it horrible", to "I don't particularly enjoy". 

My philosophy on sex has always been that each should try to do anything they reasonably can to please the other. The boundary for what is acceptable is very fuzzy.

I've heard that the 'yoga' solution leads to serious back problems...:wink2:






Bugged said:


> But I mean what good reason could there be other than it's something one does not want to do (for whatever reason..some find it gross, others demeaning, others might have tmj )..if it's something one is not comfortable with, does not mean one doesn't love their partner.
> 
> Obviously as you said, noone should ask for something that they know is not palatable to their partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone needs a 'special problem' to dislike a certain sexual act...people are different and have different tastes...according to this poll...most women don't like giving bjs...but it isn't enough data to make it statistically valid sample size.
> 
> Some men like OP seem to have a fixation for that..maybe they should try and overcome this fixation..for their own good...
> 
> or again, learn yoga!!!
> >


----------



## Maricha75

My poor husband didn't get one. We don't save specific acts for certain days/holidays. The only reason he didn't get one yesterday was because I cannot do it when I have an upset stomach, nor if he hadn't had his shower before any sexual acts. Well, both applied yesterday, so a BJ was out. FWIW, I don't hate BJs at all. It just needs to be freshly cleaned before it goes into my mouth. He wasn't up for anything yesterday anyway.


----------



## Doorman

The only thing obscene about this thread is that a man can't post it in this forum, and get the input he solicited, without a bunch of screeching from some people who think they're got to control everyone else.

What nonsense. These naysayers probably visit recipe threads and rail over the overuse of garlic, or Jiff vs Peter Pan.

Blowjobs: important.
Garlic: in all things, moderation.
Peter Pan.


----------



## RandomDude

OP whats with your obsession with getting BJs on set days anyway?

First Christmas day
Then Valentines day
Then "Steak and BJ" day
Then Emancipation day

Now father's day lol


----------



## Maricha75

Doorman said:


> What nonsense. These naysayers probably visit recipe threads and rail over the overuse of garlic, or Jiff vs Peter Pan.
> 
> Blowjobs: important.
> Garlic: in all things, moderation.
> *Peter Pan.*


Wrong! It must be Jif! Always and only. 

Actually, in recipes, I couldn't care less what brand is used. Peanut butter is peanut butter. But sandwiches? Jif, all the way. As to the rest above... I agree, 100%.


----------



## Maricha75

RandomDude said:


> OP whats with your obsession with getting BJs on set days anyway?
> 
> First Christmas day
> Then Valentines day
> Then "Steak and BJ" day
> Then Emancipation day
> 
> Now father's day lol


To be fair, steak and bj day IS about the steaks and bjs...


----------



## EllisRedding

Maricha75 said:


> To be fair, steak and bj day IS about the steaks and bjs...


Man I gotta read up some more on this day, not too familiar with. No issues with getting BJs frequently, but the amounts of steaks I have been getting has been decreasing steadily  lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> BJs probably need their own thread - and they have probably had them in the past.
> 
> *For some men they are a really big deal, something that is very important to them. If a woman is married to such a man, and if he is good to her in and out of bed, and if she loves him, then I think she should make every effort to give him this "gift". The effort required compared to the happiness it generates makes it seem like something that should be done.
> 
> For this to be true, he needs to be good to her, and she needs to love him. *
> 
> So I'll risk creating a firestorm here and say that yes if you turn down a good partner, then maybe you are not loving. If there is some special problem - say a history of sexual abuse, etc, then thats different.
> 
> *Again, to be clear, this is assuming that he is good to you in and out of bed in all ways that he can.*












I have many regrets that I DIDN'T give my husband BJ's for our 1st 19 yrs.. I associated the act with porn, some hang ups there... he never pushed, never even asked me for one..(I know -crazy -right!)...

Looking back.. I'd give anything to go back in time & rock his world in this way.. as he was always wonderful, very giving.. I was always satisfied sexually.. it's both our faults for not talking more about sex, trying new things together. 

I've certainly made up for it in the last 6 yrs.. to the point I think I wanted to give them MORE than he could get a rise for them.. not the normal story here by any means.... I would say I was somewhat repressed in this area, and when I became Awakened.. I went a little Hog WILD for them!


----------



## youkiddingme

Yum!!!!


----------



## 3putt

RandomDude said:


> BJs are so overrated


----------



## RandomDude

It is! You just lie/sit there and have your lady friend fiddle with your ding dang until it explodes.

But meh, I prefer giving way more than receiving when it comes to oral anyway, a woman moaning in estacy is much more of a turn on than hearing her slurps on my willy... but tis just me.


----------



## Maricha75

RandomDude said:


> It is! You just lie/sit there and have your lady friend fiddle with your ding dang until it explodes.
> 
> But meh, I prefer giving way more than receiving when it comes to oral anyway, a woman moaning in estacy is much more of a turn on than hearing her slurps on my willy... but tis just me.


Oddly enough, there are women who would rather give than receive, too. 

And some who enjoy giving as much as receiving.


----------



## T&T

She offered and I said "Thanks, but another day baby. I can see you aren't feeling well"

She was trying to put up a good front but it's hard to hide 20 hots flashes in a single day...


----------



## RandomDude

Maricha75 said:


> Oddly enough, there are women who would rather give than receive, too.
> 
> And some who enjoy giving as much as receiving.


Aye, and tis why a BJ is never a BJ for me, the position tends to naturally evolve into a number, and I'm sure you can guess what number that is 

Much more fun!


----------



## Amplexor

RandomDude said:


> hearing her slurps on my willy.


Sounds like the beginnings of a new country western song.


----------



## RandomDude

You mean like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR7TU0sWgoQ


----------



## Satya

Congrats, Methuselah, you did it again.


----------



## Ripper

You hear about how terrible marriage can be for some men's sex life, but to hear from other posters and to see the poll numbers.....


----------



## 41362

It was a bit of a surprise, but it was wonderful. No complaints here.


----------



## MarriedTex

samyeagar said:


> Not necessarily. What I am suggesting is that if he is a good husband and father and really wants something for Father's Day, a loving partner should have a very good reason to deny that.
> 
> Demanding asshats aside, there are a lot of men who quietly accept infrequent to absent bj's, despite a desire for them. They keep it to themselves out of consideration for their wives.


Sam hit the nail on the head here. This is me. My wife averages one every year to 18 months for me. W knows how much I enjoy them. It's not a deal-breaker to not get them but it would be a lie to say it's not a source of resentment for me. 

A bottle of water means nothing to the guy with a faucet. But it's everything to the man in the desert. I am a permanent resident of the BJ desert.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

I'd love an occasional BJ, but I'd be happy with frequent PIV sex. BJ would be icing, but I'm not going to insist she do something she feels is gross.


----------



## Constable Odo

It must really suck (figuratively speaking) to have a spouse with sexual hang-ups.


----------



## RandomDude

Constable Odo said:


> It must really suck (figuratively speaking) to have a spouse with sexual hang-ups.


Makes you wonder about the whole logic of "no sex before marriage" principle in many traditions.


----------



## EllisRedding

RandomDude said:


> Makes you wonder about the whole logic of "no sex before marriage" principle in many traditions.


I wonder if a study has ever been done comparing the sex lives of married couples who waited until marriage vs. those who didnt?


----------



## Constable Odo

EllisRedding said:


> I wonder if a study has ever been done comparing the sex lives of married couples who waited until marriage vs. those who didnt?


I doubt it would yield much data, because studies have shown women traditionally understate the number of sexual partners they have while men overstate. Keeping with the logic behind misstating the number of partners, I would expect people to likewise lie about having sex before marriage.

Perhaps the only way to factor out those would be to interview both the husband and wife separately and ask them the same questions; and if one answers yes while the other answers no, you can throw away the data.


----------



## Dragunov

No BJ for me. Not even a handy, or even regular good old fashioned sex. My wife did send me a text message wishing me Happy Father's Day. 

In fact, my wife spent the whole weekend out of town with our daughter at her brother's house helping him to clean and repair before selling it. I had to work, otherwise I would have gone too. So I spent the whole weekend alone. 

I did however get to smoke some ribs for dinner for myself on Sunday. Unfortunately I got a late start and they got home right as they were coming out of the smoker. And then they ate half of them.


----------



## arbitrator

EllisRedding said:


> Blondilocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Father's Day - not April Fools.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, your response along with the topic of this thread, I felt this appropriate
Click to expand...

* Ellis: That just ain't right!*


----------



## bandit.45

WTF??


----------



## Kitt

Hey, I'm all for blowjobs every single day but to expect one because it is Father's Day just seems odd to me. Maybe this is because I love to give them and think it is an everyday thing just like intercourse and cunnilingus. My hang up isn't about sex at all.....blowjobs are extremely lovely to give. My thing was this threads title which was the idea that Fathers Day is about receiving blowjobs. If you get one, great, but I hope it is because sex is about your love and commitment or your mutual pleasure, not about being a father. Sorry I went off the rails, btw....it just struck me as really sad for children that the only thing I saw in a thread about Fathers Day is an expectation of a bj. I overreacted and was banned so sorry to all I offended. Maybe this is really a thing I never knew about before that women reward their husbands for being fathers by giving head one time a year...sad. As for those who said their wives liked sex or diamonds on Mothers Day....if it was phrased in a way that made me think that the only reason she acknowledged Mothers Day was to get nailed or jewelry, I would think she was odd and sad too. Again, apologies for being unkind.


----------



## MountainRunner

Kitt said:


> ...Again, apologies for being unkind.


You're "good people" Kitt, welcome back my friend.


----------



## imperfectworld

Kitt, there are a series of holidays that get these threads and they are a mix of comic/tragic. I'm among the group of husbands that exist in this alternative universe to yours, where what ought to be regular is instead doled out for special occasions (if even then). The Fathers Day one may be particularly curious, at least for me it holds some extra pain because I am more of a caretaker than a spouse and have kind of written off my life as one of labor with little to expect in return. By the way, nice apology. That's not something seen often online.


----------



## EllisRedding

I think there just may be a difference between wanting and expecting. For me it is not a big deal since I get bj's frequently . If we do anything on father's day it is typically because we were able to get the kids to bed early enough, and it just falls into our routine. However, do I think my wife may make an extra attempt on father's day, yes, and there is nothing wrong with this.

I think the issue , I know plenty of mothers who expect to be treated like a queen and showered with gifts from their husand on mothers day as their appreciation (fortunately my wife isn't one of these), so in a case like this I see no issue with a husband expecting sex or a bj on father's day as his appreciation. 

And no, father's day is not just a holiday for kids to appreciate their father ...


----------



## frusdil

It's likely not the sucking itself that some women don't like, it's when a man comes in your mouth - it's like a mouth full of snot being shot into your mouth and it aint nice.

I LOVE sex, you name the possie I'll try it. I LOVE going down on hubby, and would happily play, lick, suck every hour on the hour if he wanted me to. But he can't come in my mouth. No way. My chest or body absolutely, but never in my mouth. Eewwww. Sorry, but yuck.


----------



## As'laDain

my birthday was right before fathers day...
completely forgot about both days. just got back from traveling and was too busy having sex. 

i didnt know i was supposed to get a BJ for fathers day? seems kinda odd.


----------



## 2&out

Originally Posted by EllisRedding View Post 

Quote:

Originally Posted by Blondilocks View Post 

This is Father's Day - not April Fools.
Lol, your response along with the topic of this thread, I felt this appropriate 

Ellis: That just ain't right! 


Correct - it isn't Aprils Fools - or the biggest fools day of all - Wedding day.


----------



## chillymorn

If you got to ask for it 
Its probably not worth asking for!

If your wife/husband likes oral and you just hate it then your not really compatible.


----------



## samyeagar

Kitt said:


> Hey, I'm all for blowjobs every single day but to expect one because it is Father's Day just seems odd to me. Maybe this is because I love to give them and think it is an everyday thing just like intercourse and cunnilingus. My hang up isn't about sex at all.....blowjobs are extremely lovely to give. My thing was this threads title which was the idea that Fathers Day is about receiving blowjobs. If you get one, great, but I hope it is because sex is about your love and commitment or your mutual pleasure, not about being a father. Sorry I went off the rails, btw...*.it just struck me as really sad for children that the only thing I saw in a thread about Fathers Day is an expectation of a bj*. I overreacted and was banned so sorry to all I offended. Maybe this is really a thing I never knew about before that women reward their husbands for being fathers by giving head one time a year...sad. As for those who said their wives liked sex or diamonds on Mothers Day....if it was phrased in a way that made me think that the only reason she acknowledged Mothers Day was to get nailed or jewelry, I would think she was odd and sad too. Again, apologies for being unkind.


In all fairness, having fun and doing things with the kids on Father's Day, and sexual activity with one's wife are not mutually exclusive things, one does not detract from the other, and one can have both.

This thread was specifically about the sexual side of it, and did not speak in any way to the non sexual aspects of it.


----------



## Constable Odo

chillymorn said:


> If your wife/husband likes oral and you just hate it then your not really compatible.


Truer words were never spoken.

On Date #2, I had a conversation that went something like this (out of the blue, mind you)

"SO: Do you like to give oral?"
"Me: Uh.... (thinking, "where is this going?") Yes."
"SO: Good, because I can't be with a guy who won't go down on me."

It's good to get these boundaries out in the open from the onset, so you don't waste your time when you're not compatible... sexual, or otherwise.


----------



## Kitt

samyeagar said:


> In all fairness, having fun and doing things with the kids on Father's Day, and sexual activity with one's wife are not mutually exclusive things, one does not detract from the other, and one can have both.
> 
> This thread was specifically about the sexual side of it, and did not speak in any way to the non sexual aspects of it.


Hmmm....the sexual side of Fathers Day...specifically expecting head jobs on Fathers Day.....nope, I'm not creeped out at all......:grin2:


----------



## Maricha75

Kitt said:


> Hmmm....the sexual side of Fathers Day...specifically expecting head jobs on Fathers Day.....nope, I'm not creeped out at all......:grin2:


To be fair, assuming normal biological functions resulting in the conception of a child... sex is what got him there (becoming a fayher/celebrating Father's Day) in the first day. No need to be creeped out at all.


----------



## Kitt

Maricha75 said:


> To be fair, assuming normal biological functions resulting in the conception of a child... sex is what got him there (becoming a fayher/celebrating Father's Day) in the first day. No need to be creeped out at all.


I hear you.....I do! I just have a different perspective. Nonetheless I'm creeped out...One (sex in general) has nothing to do with the other ( expectation of blowjob on a day reserved for celebrating a man being a father to children.) This is JMHO, but it seems creepy to me. 
Sex is not my issue...I love sex and blowjobs....the fact that Fathers Day is about entitlement blowjobs to some men seems a bit creepy to me.


----------



## EllisRedding

Kitt said:


> I hear you.....I do! I just have a different perspective. Nonetheless I'm creeped out...One (sex in general) has nothing to do with the other ( expectation of blowjob on a day reserved for celebrating a man being a father to children.) This is JMHO, but it seems creepy to me.
> Sex is not my issue...I love sex and blowjobs....the fact that Fathers Day is about entitlement blowjobs to some men seems a bit creepy to me.


Curious, are you a parent? Not judging, just wondering why you seem so blown away (no pun intended) by this topic?


----------



## Kitt

EllisRedding said:


> Curious, are you a parent? Not judging, just wondering why you seem so blown away (no pun intended) by this topic?


No, I'm not. Hmmm.....well, I guess I thought Fathers Day was about children. I guess I was wrong. I know for me who didn't have a Good father...I always think of this holiday as special....for a great dad. Maybe I have raised good fathers on a pedestals since mine was an enabling abuser who neglected, abused and abandoned me. Maybe I'm blown away because I value Fathers since I didn't have one...mine abandoned me.....it is true...it always goes back to our childhoods. Maybe I'm projecting.....men who are good fathers just seems like something sacred. 

P.S. I loved your pun...so punny!


----------



## EllisRedding

Kitt said:


> No, I'm not. Hmmm.....well, I guess I thought Fathers Day was about children. I guess I was wrong. I know for me who didn't have a Father...I always think of this holiday as special....for a great dad. Maybe I have raised good fathers on a pedestals since mine was an enabling abuser who neglected,man used and abandoned me. Maybe I'm blown away because I value Fathers since I didn't have one...mine abandoned me.....it is true...it always goes back to our childhoods. Maybe I'm projecting.....men who are good fathers just seems like something sacred.
> 
> P.S. I loved your pun...so punny!


No worries, I wasn't sure if maybe you had a bad experience with your hubby on father's day, but appreciate the explanation.

I think for me, that is where we differ as I don't see Father's or Mother's Day just about the kids. For my wife and I it is also about appreciating each other for what we do to raise our kids together. Neither of us are personally big on these holidays as we show appreciation to each other throughout the year, not just on set days. However, I see many other married women who expect the world for them on Mother's Day, so in cases like this I can at least understand some of the father's expecting some form of appreciation on father's day.

Sorry you had such a bad experience with your father. There are a lot of good dad's out there. Unfortunately, all you ever hear about are the stories of the bad ones while the goods ones fly under the radar....


----------



## Kitt

EllisRedding said:


> No worries, I wasn't sure if maybe you had a bad experience with your hubby on father's day, but appreciate the explanation.
> 
> I think for me, that is where we differ as I don't see Father's or Mother's Day just about the kids. For my wife and I it is also about appreciating each other for what we do to raise our kids together. Neither of us are personally big on these holidays as we show appreciation to each other throughout the year, not just on set days. However, I see many other married women who expect the world for them on Mother's Day, so in cases like this I can at least understand some of the father's expecting some form of appreciation on father's day.
> 
> Sorry you had such a bad experience with your father. There are a lot of good dad's out there. Unfortunately, all you ever hear about are the stories of the bad ones while the goods ones fly under the radar....


Yes, I can see where there is a disconnect in my thinking. I think I see this from an unhealthy place and I was triggered because I do see good fathers as something special.....saw it from a child role, maybe? You sound like a good father,and I would not devalue your wife thanking you however she saw fit....this is a very good point. 
Thanks for taking the time to ask.


----------



## EllisRedding

Kitt said:


> Yes, I can see where there is a disconnect in my thinking. I think I see this from an unhealthy place and I was triggered because I do see good fathers as something special.....saw it from a child role, maybe? You sound like a good father,and I would not devalue your wife thanking you however she saw fit....this is a very good point.
> Thanks for taking the time to ask.


They don't just give anyone a "World's Greatest Dad" t shirt :grin2:

Then again, I did buy myself the t shirt below which I like to wear whenever I take the wife out to lunch lol:


----------



## Kitt

EllisRedding said:


> They don't just give anyone a "World's Greatest Dad" t shirt :grin2:
> 
> Then again, I did buy myself the t shirt below which I like to wear whenever I take the wife out to lunch lol:


Simply love this post! I want that shirt for my husband! :grin2:


----------



## Satya

Without a doubt, this compromises most of the advertising I see for Father's day... 










If I was a man, I'd feel deflated. Why isn't the wife grilling for her man? 

To show our appreciation for Fathers, let's make them stand behind a hot grill and cook for us all! They love it! Give the gift of grilling!


----------



## samyeagar

Kitt said:


> Yes, I can see where there is a disconnect in my thinking. I think I see this from an unhealthy place and I was triggered because I do see good fathers as something special.....saw it from a child role, maybe? You sound like a good father,and I would not devalue your wife thanking you however she saw fit....this is a very good point.
> Thanks for taking the time to ask.


Almost a variant on the madonna/wh0re complex? Good fathers don't think about things like blowjobs?


----------



## GTdad

Satya said:


> Without a doubt, this compromises most of the advertising I see for Father's day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a man, I'd feel deflated. Why isn't the wife grilling for her man?
> 
> To show our appreciation for Fathers, let's make them stand behind a hot grill and cook for us all! They love it! Give the gift of grilling!


It's okay, I was born to grill. "Look what I have made! I have made fire!" Cooked about 10 lbs of ribeyes (on sale at Krogers) on Sunday. 



samyeagar said:


> Almost a variant on the madonna/wh0re complex? Good fathers don't think about things like blowjobs?


Why yes. Yes we do. But maybe not on Father's day any more than any other day. Which is to say, a lot.


----------



## Kitt

samyeagar said:


> Almost a variant on the madonna/wh0re complex? Good fathers don't think about things like blowjobs?



Not even close and I'm positive good fathers think about blowjobs all the time. Getting bjs on Fathers Day doesn't constitute to me whether a man is a good father or not. I don't use sex to reward/punish so I accept that I don't get this due to that. I also think being a Father is an important role...one that I wouldn't think needed to be rewarded with sex. And that is ok. I get to have an opinion on whether or not I think it is odd....after all, it is just my opinion. I'm bowing out of this conversation since I don't have children and most everything I say is pissing Fathers Day bj recipients off royally. If you are ok with getting blowjobs in reward or appreciation for being a father...that is ok...you are married to someone who agrees that it's a good reward or appreciation gesture and that is all that counts.  I'm not coming back to this thread....so proceed with your war stories.


----------



## frusdil

Father's Day isn't about kids, it's about Dads. Men. Celebrating the men in our lives for being good dads. I don't see anything wrong with showing our appreciation for our man by giving him a bj on Father's Day - or any other day.

Nowhere in the original post did it say it was expected. The thread was likely started as a bit of a joke, and all in fun and some people took it literally and blew it completely out of proportion.


----------



## Thundarr

frusdil said:


> Father's Day isn't about kids, it's about Dads. Men. Celebrating the men in our lives for being good dads. I don't see anything wrong with showing our appreciation for our man by giving him a bj on Father's Day - or any other day.
> 
> Nowhere in the original post did it say it was expected. The thread was likely started as a bit of a joke, and all in fun and some people took it literally and blew it completely out of proportion.


I quite agree. When we can be offended at such trivial things as a *BG on father's day thread* then life is pretty darn good. Everyone offended should be thankful this is the biggest issue they could find to be annoyed about or outraged over. Many many people have faced real loss and understand this stuff doesn't matter. It's a thread on a forum saying a thing.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

My first Mother's Day a friend explained to me that it was about the kids. So I sent my mom a card and left the baby with my wife to go fishing. I learned pretty quickly that it's actually about the mom and praising her the way she feels praised. To think any other way is presumptuous.


----------



## Constable Odo

WorkingOnMe said:


> My first Mother's Day a friend explained to me that it was about the kids. So I sent my mom a card and left the baby with my wife to go fishing. I learned pretty quickly that it's actually about the mom and praising her the way she feels praised. To think any other way is presumptuous.


How many months did you live in the shed in the back yard after making this faux pas?


----------



## janesmith

I dont think its creepy, i think its sad yall waiting around for any holiday to justify your request for an intimate act from the only person you are allowed to engage in intimate acts with. why would you buy him another tie when all he wants is a blow job? i mean if we are talking about giving a gift (which i think is stupid, blow jobs arent currency) that that person actually wants, i can see why he feels shafted.


----------



## EllisRedding

So .... who is getting a 4th of July BJ today??? :grin2:


----------



## Thundarr

EllisRedding said:


> So .... who is getting a 4th of July BJ today??? :grin2:


Oh Ellis. Shame on you for demanding and feeling entitled to such an act on independence day of all days. This is a serious thread don't you know. We all need to go to therapy RIGHT NOW.


----------



## EllisRedding

Thundarr said:


> Oh Ellis. Shame on you for demanding and feeling entitled to such an act on independence day of all days. This is a serious thread don't you know. We all need to go to therapy RIGHT NOW.


----------



## lucy999

janesmith said:


> i mean if we are talking about giving a gift (which i think is stupid, blow jobs arent currency) that that person actually wants, i can see why he feels shafted.


Hahahaahahaa you said shafted.:grin2:


----------



## janesmith

lucy999 said:


> Hahahaahahaa you said shafted.:grin2:


lmao, pun NOT intended, but funny as hell anyway:laugh:


----------



## Horizon

janesmith said:


> I dont think its creepy, i think its sad yall waiting around for any holiday to justify your request for an intimate act from the only person you are allowed to engage in intimate acts with. why would you buy him another tie when all he wants is a blow job? i mean if we are talking about giving a gift (which i think is stupid, blow jobs arent currency) that that person actually wants, i can see why he feels shafted.


"Shafted"? that's gold. Wish I could shaft someone >


----------



## As'laDain

alas, i did not get a bj for independence day. 

i was too busy getting into fireworks fire fights with my brother, his wife, and my wife. we fired every manner of flaming toys at each other...

my wife nailed me in the chest a couple times. akinaura, i dont ever want to hear you say that you miss me. your aim says otherwise! lol


----------



## Forest

Horizon said:


> "Shafted"? that's gold. Wish I could shaft someone >


I just thought of a good way to turn all the "hand wringing" over getting shafted into a positive.


----------

